# Korbens first day out



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 16, 2011)

_With a harness and no barriers that is. He has been more willing to approach me and climb up my arm to spend time outside of his enclosure. So I put his harness on for the first time and took him outside.

He did very well,.. tried to get the harness off for a bit but that was it. It was a little windy and the weather wasn't the greatest heat wise so we didn't stay out long. But he did stretch out and take in some rays. 

I think I'm gonna have to change his name,.. he's looking more female to me.















The wind blew the leaves and he did hide for a bit,..






but not for long.














If only he was this calm over the summer,.. better late than never _


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 16, 2011)

That's awesome  I bougt a small ferret harness for eli this morning but he put up such a fuss over wearing it I gave up for now lol


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 16, 2011)

Dang, beautiful columbian! (S)he looks like he was diggin that natural light too, nice pics.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 17, 2011)

How long is Korben? He looks a lot like Kodo, although more lightly built. Beautiful tegu.


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 17, 2011)

Awsome looking colombian good luck with the harness!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the "sock" on his/her foot in the first couple pictures. Whats the weather like for you in the winter? I'm jealous you can still take yours outside! I think today was a high of 38* or so.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 18, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> That's awesome  I bougt a small ferret harness for eli this morning but he put up such a fuss over wearing it I gave up for now lol



_ The first pic is him before trying to get out of the harness. With the second and third, the crooked harness, look on his face and body language says it all. Once he figured out it wasn't coming off  he was obviously not impressed._




JohnMatthew said:


> Dang, beautiful columbian! (S)he looks like he was diggin that natural light too, nice pics.



_Thanks,.. it wasn't warm enough to get much heat but he definitely caught some UVs._



Posted by dragonmetalhead - Yesterday 12:14 PM said:


> How long is Korben? He looks a lot like Kodo, although more lightly built. Beautiful tegu.



_Thank you,.. he's exactly 2ft. The more I look at old pics of Spaz, body wise he's pretty much like her except she was a little heavier._

[quote='teguboy77]
Awsome looking colombian good luck with the harness!![/quote]

_Thanks,.. he'll eventually out grow it but it's better to get him started and use to having one on while he's coming around._



rhetoricx said:


> jI love the "sock" on his/her foot in the first couple pictures. Whats the weather like for you in the winter? I'm jealous you can still take yours outside! I think today was a high of 38* or so.



_It's been in the upper 50's low 60's for the pass few days which is why we didn't stay out long. I put the towel down for him to stretch out on since the ground is still cold. Once he relaxed I started pulling off the loose pieces._




kellen.watkins said:


> That's awesome  I bougt a small ferret harness for eli this morning but he put up such a fuss over wearing it I gave up for now lol



_ The first pic is him before trying to get out of the harness. With the second and third, the crooked harness, look on his face and body language says it all. Once he figured out it wasn't coming off  he was obviously not impressed._




JohnMatthew said:


> Dang, beautiful columbian! (S)he looks like he was diggin that natural light too, nice pics.



_Thanks,.. it wasn't warm enough to get much heat but he definitely caught some UVs._



dragonmetalhead said:


> How long is Korben? He looks a lot like Kodo, although more lightly built. Beautiful tegu.



_Thank you,.. he's exactly 2ft. The more I look at old pics of Spaz, body wise he's pretty much like her except she was a little heavier._



teguboy77 said:


> Awsome looking colombian good luck with the harness!!



_Thanks,.. he'll eventually out grow it but it's better to get him started and use to having one on while he's coming around._



rhetoricx said:


> I love the "sock" on his/her foot in the first couple pictures. Whats the weather like for you in the winter? I'm jealous you can still take yours outside! I think today was a high of 38* or so.



_It's been in the upper 50's low 60's for the pass few days which is why we didn't stay out long. I put the towel down for him to stretch out on since the ground is still cold. Once he relaxed I started pulling off the loose pieces._

_Maybe it's something in the message I was posting but the previous reply didn't post. 
When I preview I can see the message put nothing when posted_


kellen.watkins said:


> That's awesome  I bougt a small ferret harness for eli this morning but he put up such a fuss over wearing it I gave up for now lol



_ The first pic is him before trying to get out of the harness. With the second and third, the crooked harness, look on his face and body language says it all. Once he figured out it wasn't coming off  he was obviously not impressed._




JohnMatthew said:


> Dang, beautiful columbian! (S)he looks like he was diggin that natural light too, nice pics.



_Thanks,.. it wasn't warm enough to get much heat but he definitely caught some UVs._



dragonmetalhead said:


> How long is Korben? He looks a lot like Kodo, although more lightly built. Beautiful tegu.



_Thank you,.. he's exactly 2ft. The more I look at old pics of Spaz, body wise he's pretty much like her except she was a little heavier._



teguboy77 said:


> Awsome looking colombian good luck with the harness!!



_Thanks,.. he'll eventually out grow it but it's better to get him started and use to having one on while he's coming around._



rhetoricx said:


> I love the "sock" on his/her foot in the first couple pictures. Whats the weather like for you in the winter? I'm jealous you can still take yours outside! I think today was a high of 38* or so.



_It's been in the upper 50's low 60's for the pass few days which is why we didn't stay out long. I put the towel down for him to stretch out on since the ground is still cold. Once he relaxed I started pulling off the loose pieces._


kellen.watkins said:


> That's awesome  I bougt a small ferret harness for eli this morning but he put up such a fuss over wearing it I gave up for now lol



_ The first pic is him before trying to get out of the harness. With the second and third, the crooked harness, look on his face and body language says it all. Once he figured out it wasn't coming off  he was obviously not impressed._




JohnMatthew said:


> Dang, beautiful columbian! (S)he looks like he was diggin that natural light too, nice pics.



_Thanks,.. it wasn't warm enough to get much heat but he definitely caught some UVs._



dragonmetalhead said:


> How long is Korben? He looks a lot like Kodo, although more lightly built. Beautiful tegu.



_Thank you,.. he's exactly 2ft. The more I look at old pics of Spaz, body wise he's pretty much like her except she was a little heavier._



teguboy77 said:


> Awsome looking colombian good luck with the harness!!



_Thanks,.. he'll eventually out grow it but it's better to get him started and use to having one on while he's coming around._



rhetoricx said:


> I love the "sock" on his/her foot in the first couple pictures. Whats the weather like for you in the winter? I'm jealous you can still take yours outside! I think today was a high of 38* or so.



_It's been in the upper 50's low 60's for the pass few days which is why we didn't stay out long. I put the towel down for him to stretch out on since the ground is still cold. Once he relaxed I started pulling off the loose pieces._


----------



## reptastic (Dec 18, 2011)

Male or female korben is one fine columbian, he is getting big too, great job


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 18, 2011)

still not working?


kellen.watkins said:


> That's awesome  I bougt a small ferret harness for eli this morning but he put up such a fuss over wearing it I gave up for now lol



_ The first pic is him before trying to get out of the harness. With the second and third, the crooked harness, look on his face and body language says it all. Once he figured out it wasn't coming off  he was obviously not impressed._




JohnMatthew said:


> Dang, beautiful columbian! (S)he looks like he was diggin that natural light too, nice pics.



_Thanks,.. it wasn't warm enough to get much heat but he definitely caught some UVs._



dragonmetalhead said:


> How long is Korben? He looks a lot like Kodo, although more lightly built. Beautiful tegu.



_Thank you,.. he's exactly 2ft. The more I look at old pics of Spaz, body wise he's pretty much like her except she was a little heavier._



teguboy77 said:


> Awsome looking colombian good luck with the harness!!



_Thanks,.. he'll eventually out grow it but it's better to get him started and use to having one on while he's coming around._



rhetoricx said:


> I love the "sock" on his/her foot in the first couple pictures. Whats the weather like for you in the winter? I'm jealous you can still take yours outside! I think today was a high of 38* or so.



_It's been in the upper 50's low 60's for the pass few days which is why we didn't stay out long. I put the towel down for him to stretch out on since the ground is still cold. Once he relaxed I started pulling off the loose pieces.

Thanks Rep _


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome looking Colombian! Looks like he is sure enjoying it


----------



## Gandolf38 (Jan 13, 2012)

So cute!!! Gabriel's never gotten used to the harness; it'd be nice if I could use it!!


----------

